# shed plans etc



## e231161 (Jul 27, 2011)

anyone know where i can get free woodwork plans sheds garden furniture kennels etc etc


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It would be nice to introduce yourself and say a few words. 

Shed plans.









 







.


----------



## e231161 (Jul 27, 2011)

*shed plans*

where plz


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

e231161 said:


> where plz


Hi, I'm Dave from Australia, been woodworking since I was 12

If you click on the words in blue from cabinet man it will take to you to a web site with plans.

Nice to meet you e231161

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

e231161 said:


> where plz


Hi I'm Adam, I've been woodworking for about 5 years now. I prefer hand tools to power tools and hope to pass on my skills and tools to my son and daughter who will be able to honestly say they've been woodworking since they were 3. 



You must be a busy person, you can't even spell out "please" let alone introduce yourself or click C-man's link. Maybe google it? 

That being said, there are few "free" shed plans out there. Check your local Menards or hardware store for written plans. Menards, if you have one, sells several plans that are easily adapted to what you want. It's a good source. Most sheds are basic construction though, so planning one should be a cakewalk if you had the time to put one together.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

ACP said:


> Hi I'm Adam, I've been woodworking for about 5 years now. I prefer hand tools to power tools and hope to pass on my skills and tools to my son and daughter who will be able to honestly say they've been woodworking since they were 3.
> 
> You must be a busy person, you can't even spell out "please" let alone introduce yourself or click C-man's link. Maybe google it?
> 
> That being said, there are few "free" shed plans out there. Check your local Menards or hardware store for written plans. Menards, if you have one, sells several plans that are easily adapted to what you want. It's a good source. Most sheds are basic construction though, so planning one should be a cakewalk if you had the time to put one together.


Hi there Adam, pleased to meet you. I'll have to look up some of your threads and see what you do. My kids like to help me too, my son will be 4 in a few weeks and daughter will be 3 in January. My youngest will be 10 months on Tuesday and then there are the other 6 step kids. The step kids are not so helpful, mind you the 20 yr old who just had a baby loves work - she can sit and watch me for hours

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi from Dallas and welcome to the club. Rather than using someone else’s plans if you would describe what you are wanting to build here there are many of us here that would help you make your own plans. If you make your own plans you would have a better chance of having the shed fit the space you have and better match the style of your house.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't you just hate it when you get a request for information and then never hear from the requester afterwards not even a thank you??


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

You get that

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Perhaps the OP is new to online forums and feels a bit intimidated about posting and does not understand that the two blue words Cman posted was a link. Not everyone is comfortable coming into a forum for the first time not knowing the ropes.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Perhaps the OP is new to online forums and feels a bit intimidated about posting and does not understand that the two blue words Cman posted was a link. Not everyone is comfortable coming into a forum for the first time not knowing the ropes.


I took me around 600 posts before I realised OP was original poster, I a, right aren't I?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> I took me around 600 posts before I realised OP was original poster, I a, right aren't I?


Original Poster, Ocean Pacific, Origami Purveyor... take yer pick.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

e231161 said:


> where plz


With a response like that you immediately went on ignore list as someone without civility.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MrWoodworking said:


> Original Poster, Ocean Pacific, Origami Purveyor... take yer pick.
> 
> National Woodworking





123wood said:


> also they r not expensive. :yes:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/9eme5y4


Ted has branched out.:yes:









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

e231161 said:


> some of you are right dicks like



What kind of language is that?









 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

e231161 said:


> where plz


He/she is not interested in introductions. Just plans.

George


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Do I need an interpreter? I am having a little trouble understanding e231161...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I don't think Eddie 23 Nov 1961 is from US, UK or Au, ok don't even know if his na,e is Eddie, my guess is English is his second language.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## e231161 (Jul 27, 2011)

i am from uk


----------



## e231161 (Jul 27, 2011)

i am from the uk


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Why don't you start over go to the intro section and post an intro. Tell a little bit about yourself, where your from and maybe a little about the tools you have and or your experience level.

Just like walking in a room of people you generally introduce yourself before just talking. It's considered being polite. :thumbsup:


----------

